# Clavicular mass ICD 9



## soprano (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what ICD 9 code I can use for clavicular mass?


----------



## preserene (Oct 7, 2010)

Age , any other signs and symptoms could be provided to get some clue? or physicians documented versions could be available?
 But as such with the available we can not go further except going for either of these :
733.9 or 719.61 or if nearer to any joint medially or or laterallly- 719.68 could be thought of.

why it is vague is because, a clavicular mass/swelling can be traumatic  chronic with or without noticemany months and years, with or without symptoms, any arthritis,  ,osteoporotic, pathological fracture, changes, cyst, any inflammatory, infective origin any neoplasm benign or malignant and so on.


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 8, 2010)

Without any more information than that I would use 784.2 which is swelling, mass, or lump in head or neck.
There is no mention of bone or joint anywhere in your statement so I would not use any bone or joint code.


----------



## preserene (Oct 8, 2010)

CLAVICLE IS A BONE. the clavicle or collar bone is classified as a long bone that makes up part of the shoulder girdle (pectoral girdle). It receives its name from the Latin clavicula ("little key") because the bone rotates along its axis like a key when the shoulder is abducted.Clavicle is the first bone to begin the process of ossification.

More over it is a good thought to lead to a doubt about including the CLAVICLE TO NECK  rather than to shuolder which connects the sternum and the humerus and the acromion an dfunctionally doing the part of bone and joints. As per my knowledge the clavicle ,sternum constitute the upper border of  of thoracic cage and functions for the same part of the human body ( namely thorax) and leverage for upper extremities
Though it lies below at the lower end of neck , the bony configuration is included into the thoracic cage. 
Can any one come out with the Clavicle as a part of neck and head, Or a part of sternal line and included in the thoracic region, OR A MEDIATOR!
A good thought and point.
 But any way,  Clavicle is a BONE


----------

